# Samson Control DPX for Spinnaker sheets/guys?



## The Big Cat (Jul 1, 2020)

I plan to upgrade the spinnaker sheets/guys on my Wavelength 24. I use Harken hexarachets as the aft turning blocks. I'm thinking about using 5/16" Samson Control DPX . Does any body have any experience? Ease of eye splice? Thick enough to handle with out resorting to a winch?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

5/16 might be tough on the hands. It depends a lot on how much the hexarachets will reduce the pull, which depends a lot on the size of the spinnaker and how hard it's blowing. Winches might be good to simply have all the bases covered.


----------



## The Big Cat (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks. I too am concerned about handling the sheet when the wind picks up. I have winches and use them on the guy when the wind picks up. The ergonomics are much better when we don't use the winch on the sheet. I have no experience with Samson Control DPX. Does it make sense to cover half the sheet/guy to improve the hand feel? If so, I could go down to 1/4" lines.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Samson does not recommend that Control DPX be used in self tailing winches if you have those.

Mark


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a 8 to one main sheet that is 5/16 DPX I works good. DPX is like other 3/8” line in your hand soft on your hands.
It has no stretch so it does not give and has a lot of shock loading when It loads up. Splices are very large until used a bit. We don’t use it as jib sheets, it can jam in the electric winch tailer but works ok in the standard self tailers 
It is very light weight does not hockel or twist
Have not tried it on spinnaker sheet we use a 3/8” stripped cover warpspeed II


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought a bit of stretch in spinnaker sheets was a good idea to take up shock loads from puffs?


----------



## The Big Cat (Jul 1, 2020)

If racing you want no stretch in the spinnaker sheet or guy. You don't want to waste any of the force of the sail; use it to make the boat move forward. Additionally having minimal stretch in the guy allows you to trim pole closer to the forestay without the potential of the pole slamming the forestay in a puff. Therefore you can keep flying the sppinaker on tighter reaches with a low stretch guy than you would be able to with a guy with more stretch.


----------

